
Heatmap of Covid-19 cases in Florida by age bracket over time - mrb
https://github.com/mbevand/florida-covid19-line-list-data
======
mrb
My commentary of the heatmap:
[https://twitter.com/zorinaq/status/1276578004072673280](https://twitter.com/zorinaq/status/1276578004072673280)

